# Shopify theme editing ?



## mmcabella (Sep 26, 2006)

Not sure if anyone can help, but I've decided to use Shopify for a temporary website and I'm trying to set up my store. I'm attempting to edit colors on one of the themes (Spectrum) and the directions state that in order to change colors I need to "uncomment" one of the versions . Does anyone know how to "uncomment" something in Shopify? Another theme (Tellus) states that in order to select a color I have to delete a specific "*/" next to the color I want. I've tried something similar to that but it doesn't work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm attempting to edit colors on one of the themes (Spectrum) and the directions state that in order to change colors I need to "uncomment" one of the versions . Does anyone know how to "uncomment" something in Shopify?


Can you show us what part it is asking you to edit. We can probably help you if we see an example.


----------



## mmcabella (Sep 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Can you show us what part it is asking you to edit. We can probably help you if we see an example.


Here are the instructions and the code for the color selection I want to use. I'm not sure where I'm supposed to make the changes in order to select the color.

/***************** S P E C T R U M C O L O R S ******************************
/ You can quickly change the colors of your theme by uncommenting one of these 
/ versions. You should NOT comment out the code above this line.
*/
/*
*=SUNBIRD
*/
/*#header { background: #900; }
#header h1 {text-shadow: none;}
#subtitle { color: #f66;}
#search, #footer { background: #c30; color: #fff;}
#sbar { background: #cc9;}
#product h2 { color: #630; }
#sbar .vlink-list a {
color: #333;
border-bottom: 1px solid #fff;
}
#sbar .vlink-list a:hover {
color: #000;
background: #ffc;
border-bottom: 1px solid #966;
}
.buttons li a:hover {
color: #930;
background: #f96;
border: 1px solid #c30;
}*/

Thanks for taking a look at this.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, I am by no means a CSS expert, but I think "commenting" refers to these symbols: /* */

I'm guessing that "uncommenting" would mean removing those symbols.

So try this version with the comments removed. (First save a copy of the original CSS in case this one doesn't work):

/***************** S P E C T R U M C O L O R S ******************************
/ You can quickly change the colors of your theme by uncommenting one of these
/ versions. You should NOT comment out the code above this line.
*/
/*
*=SUNBIRD
*/
#header { background: #900; }
#header h1 {text-shadow: none;}
#subtitle { color: #f66;}
#search, #footer { background: #c30; color: #fff;}
#sbar { background: #cc9;}
#product h2 { color: #630; }
#sbar .vlink-list a {
color: #333;
border-bottom: 1px solid #fff;
}
#sbar .vlink-list a:hover {
color: #000;
background: #ffc;
border-bottom: 1px solid #966;
}
.buttons li a:hover {
color: #930;
background: #f96;
border: 1px solid #c30;
}


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> Ok, I am by no means a CSS expert, but I think "commenting" refers to these symbols: /* */


It does. Commenting allows text to be included in the code that doesn't execute (it's only seen if you look at the source). It can be used to explain what the code is doing to help anyone who is trying to maintain or alter it further down the track. It's also often used with these kind of things to include extra code that can be turned on and off, so the user doesn't have to know how to code it from scratch.



Jasonda said:


> I'm guessing that "uncommenting" would mean removing those symbols.


It does.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yep, Jasonda's version above should work. The parts in *big bold* below are the "comments" that needed to be removed.



> */**#header { background: #900; }
> #header h1 {text-shadow: none;}
> #subtitle { color: #f66;}
> #search, #footer { background: #c30; color: #fff;}
> ...


----------

